# Broxson Outdoors Bass Classic



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I know some of the forum members are big bass anglers so thought y'all might want to hear about this:

With a $100 entry fee per two-man team, 1st place will be $3,000 based on a 75-boat field and pay 10 places.
Captains meeting will be at Nichols Seafood on Sept. 10 at 6:30 p.m. with fishing on Saturday the 11th.
Launch and scales will be at Milton Riverwalk and we're shooting for more than just dead fish and dirty bass fishermen. We're looking to make this an event. There'll be food, drinks, music and stuff for the whole family.

You can register at Broxson's (2209 Hwy 87 South, Navarre), the night of the captain's meeting or download the form here and take it in.


----------



## R. Long (Apr 22, 2009)

$100.00 per boat but no guaranteed money for green trout. I hate to be Mr. negative but most bass tournaments that have a big entry have at least 1st place guaranteed & then 2nd through whatever is based on so many boats. Please let me know if I'm wrong. 

Sounds great but you wont know what your fishing for until the morning of the tournament.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

You'll know the night before at the captains meeting. All boats must be registered then. 
I know bass tournaments are different but $100 between two guys isn't too steep compared to $500+ for king tournaments where you still don't know the purse until the night before. 

Guaranteed money is hard to come by these days, I can tell you that.


----------



## corn trout (Feb 3, 2008)

im in. where are all the bassholes?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> You'll know the night before at the captains meeting. All boats must be registered then.
> I know bass tournaments are different but $100 between two guys isn't too steep compared to $500+ for king tournaments where you still don't know the purse until the night before.
> 
> Guaranteed money is hard to come by these days, I can tell you that.


 
I agree, $100 a boat is cheap.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Joe what all areas is fishable for this. Just Blackwater or what?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Everything is open. We'll do a flighted launch around 5:30 or 6 ( can't recall safelight exactly) in order of registration. Five or ten boats at a time, it'll go fast. 

Keep the boat in the water all day and come back by 7. 

That's about it.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> Everything is open. We'll do a flighted launch around 5:30 or 6 ( can't recall safelight exactly) in order of registration. Five or ten boats at a time, it'll go fast.
> 
> Keep the boat in the water all day and come back by 7.
> 
> That's about it.


 Thanks Joe


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang, if it was any other day Dawna and I'd fish it in our bay boat. But we have a tourney in PC the next morning


----------



## raebrxn48 (Jun 30, 2010)

Sorry guys, but the tournament was canceled due to lack of entries. We may try to get another one together in the spring so we'll keep you posted. 

Sorry again!


----------

